# General > General Chat >  Prayers please

## oldsoldier

With everything going on in everyone's life I haven't bothered you guy's with my issues. Most of you don't know about my wife's health issues. She had to take retirement in August for Hypothyroidism and some other health issues. She has lost over 70 pounds due to H pylori (sp?) as well diagnosed as prediabetic as well. Over the last few months she's been having some numbness and pain in her left leg and foot. Tests showed she has perifial neuropothy.(sp?) So more tests and medications! Tomorrow she goes in for some more stomach tests. To say the least  she's not taking it well. I'm doing the best I  can to help her cope and do all the everyday stuff she can't do now. Simple stuff like taking a shower because she gets dizzy, cooking and cleaning. ( which I don't mind doing because IMO is what a spouse is supposed to do) so I'm doing all this and working full time around Dr's appointments and trying to get a little sleep when I can.

 So anyway not asking for anything for myself I'm "okay" but would appreciate your prayers that her health at least levels out and she starts feeling better. I really appreciate it. 

Thanks
Don

----------


## Rick

You have it, Don. I will add your wife to my prayers. I hope she is feeling better soon. Take care of yourself, too. Being a caregiver is very demanding physically and emotionally.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

It is wonderful in this day and age to be a part of a group of men (and women) who believe in, ask for and receive God's greatest gift (short of salvation) to us, the opportunity to talk directly to Him and ask Him to intervene in our lives, as per His will on the behalf of ourselves and others. 

oldsoldier, Add my prayers to those already sent and received.  I see a bit of my own future in your post.  These women care for us, raise our children, and love us through the hard times and the good times.  Then we care for and carry them later on.  It's what a man does.

Alan

----------


## pete lynch

Prayers sent.

----------


## crashdive123

Prayers sent Don.

----------


## Seniorman

Prayers and best wishes, Don.  Care giving for one's spouse is extremely tiring and stressful. Hope you can find a bit of time to rest and help yourself.

S.M.

----------


## oldsoldier

Had a couple of hours today between tests on the wife. So I stopped in. I want to thank each and everyone of you for your good thoughts and prayers from the bottom of my heart! Words just can't express just how much.  I do what  do because it's what you do when you need to. Barbara sometimes apologizes for being sick and me HAVING to take care of her. It breaks my heart! She just can't understand or accept that it isn't her fault! I keep telling her it's my honor to take care of her!  My wedding vows were and still are For BETTER AND WORSE! Not for better and when it's convenient!  I'll keep you all updated. Thank you again gang!

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I will prayer for her healing. I think it's understood here that we're a community of people that care about each other. That's a cool thing about this group. We do all have problems but we also care about each other. I hope they get all your wife's health problems under control soon. Tell her to take care of herself. I live with two diabetics and all of us (except the cats - they never get sick) have various autoimmune problems and we take lifestyle changes very seriously and are doing well.

----------


## chiggersngrits

thoughts and prayers sent for you and your wife.

----------


## Phaedrus

Smoke sent!  I hope the docs can help your wife.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Praying, too.

----------


## nell67

Prayers going up for you and the wife. make sure you are taking care of yourself so that you can take care of her. I lost a lot of weight when Steve was in the Hospital.

 She has been hit hard from every direction, H, Pylori is a difficult bug to fight sometimes and can lead to other issues if they don't get it under control,
 The thyroid issues suck also and here in this area it seems doctor only want to put patients on Synthroid, no matter what their test result show.
 My late fiance's niece had to have her thryoid removed after docs tried three different meds they found out her's was more serious and needed to come out, then they put her back on Synthroid and she has done great, even able to remain in the military.

Good Luck to you, and sending my prayers, if there is anything I can do please let me know.

 Nell

----------


## nell67

> I will prayer for her healing. I think it's understood here that we're a community of people that care about each other. That's a cool thing about this group. We do all have problems but we also care about each other. I hope they get all your wife's health problems under control soon. Tell her to take care of herself. I live with two diabetics and all of us (except the cats - they never get sick) have various autoimmune problems and we take lifestyle changes very seriously and are doing well.


You are so right, even though I haven't been on much in the last couple of years ( I still checked in) you all were still there for me when my fiance was in the hospital and passed away, he was there two days shy of a month, and it was hell on me watching him go through it, and then dealing with his family's out bursts cruse laden rants, screaming at me ( they were angry that he had made me his medical power of attorney) when all I was doing was trying to give him every chance , the doctors kept telling me it was normal after the surgery he had ( implanted a heart pump), 

I was there 24/7 after the surgery and I felt very alone except for the other families who were also spending long nights trying to sleep in the chairs of the waiting room. I rarely went to the cafeteria to get food, I had no cash on me and tried to buy things that would last me a few days, fruit snack bars things like that, only eating real food once a week. The other families tried to get me to eat theirs but I never took them up on their offer. 

The forum came through for me with a gift card that helped because after he passed I was down to almost nothing in the bank after spending the outrageous prices in the cafeteria. We stockpiled a lot of canned goods but there were still things I needed and you guys helped me  with your gift. You all have always been there when life has gotten sideways for me, the one group who beside Steve knows the real me, the only ones I have ever opened up to because I don't trust most people. I would love to call you all my family, but for me the family have been the ones I have least been able to count on when things go bad.

----------


## nell67

> You have it, Don. I will add your wife to my prayers. I hope she is feeling better soon. Take care of yourself, too. Being a caregiver is very demanding physically and emotionally.


 So true, I don't think that I have recovered yet.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Prayers going up for you and the wife. make sure you are taking care of yourself so that you can take care of her. I lost a lot of weight when Steve was in the Hospital.
> 
>  She has been hit hard from every direction, H, Pylori is a difficult bug to fight sometimes and can lead to other issues if they don't get it under control,
>  The thyroid issues suck also and here in this area it seems doctor only want to put patients on Synthroid, no matter what their test result show.
>  My late fiance's niece had to have her thryoid removed after docs tried three different meds they found out her's was more serious and needed to come out, then they put her back on Synthroid and she has done great, even able to remain in the military.
> 
> Good Luck to you, and sending my prayers, if there is anything I can do please let me know.
> 
>  Nell


Thank you Nell. I appreciate your great response. Thankfully the thyroid numbers are back in the normal range. But she'll be on medication to maintain it for the rest of her life. The H pylori is "better" but still an issue. She got the results of the one "stomach empting" test and it was okay which is a big thing. her recovery will be a slow ongoing process, But we'll get through it together. I've always joked that "I'll rest when I'm dead" But I know I have to take some time for myself and recharge. I admit I could use a little more down time and I plan to do so a little at a time.

----------


## Rick

Tell Barbara we are all pulling for her and hope she is better soon.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Tell Barbara we are all pulling for her and hope she is better soon.


 Thank you Rick. She said she appreciates all the good thoughts and prayers. It means a lot to her and me as well to have so many good friends keeping her in their thoughts

----------


## BENESSE

Don, heartfelt prayers and good thoughts sent to you and Barbara. I know how hard and scary it can be to be hit by things you have no control over and have to rely on doctors to do the right thing. 
I've been sick and I've been a caregiver. And while neither one is a walk in the park, I found that being a caregiver is tougher because of the love we feel for the other person and the helplessness and uncertainty of what's around the bend. 

I hope that the love you have for each other comforts you and heals you through these trying times.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Don, heartfelt prayers and good thoughts sent to you and Barbara. I know how hard and scary it can be to be hit by things you have no control over and have to rely on doctors to do the right thing. 
> I've been sick and I've been a caregiver. And while neither one is a walk in the park, I found that being a caregiver is tougher because of the love we feel for the other person and the helplessness and uncertainty of what's around the bend. 
> 
> I hope that the love you have for each other comforts you and heals you through these trying times.


 Thank you B we appreciate it. It's been tough BUT we're doing the best we can. But honestly I wouldn't take the easy route. Despite any difficulty That's what you do when you Love someone.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I mentioned that the people I live with have autoimmune problems. Fact is, most of the people I'm close to have autoimmune problems and they can take a variety of forms from adult onset diabetes to psoriasis. Several of the people that regularly attended my annual campouts had to leave early due to gastroenteritis. My heart condition may have began as endocarditis. 

The variety of your wife's problems makes me think of autoimmune disorder. The thyroid thing could easily be her body attacking itself. The dizziness could be caused by thyroid underproduction. If it's an ongoing problem, you might check for Meniere's disease.

What I've come to believe about specific health problems is that, the better a person's general health, the better they can deal with the specific problems.

In my case, inactivity is my worse enemy (other than myself...heh). I never feel better than when I'm on the trail, There is a surprisingly huge psychological component to autoimmune problems. If I'm inactive and I dwell on them, they get worse. My conviction that, "If I stop, I stop" probably comes from my experience with my immune system. My frame of mind has a huge impact on how well I am. I seem to notice that the people who can't hold out for a nine day campout also have the most trouble with depression - not sadness but clinical depression, reduced mental energy.

I am keeping you two in my prayers.

----------


## oldsoldier

> I mentioned that the people I live with have autoimmune problems. Fact is, most of the people I'm close to have autoimmune problems and they can take a variety of forms from adult onset diabetes to psoriasis. Several of the people that regularly attended my annual campouts had to leave early due to gastroenteritis. My heart condition may have began as endocarditis. 
> 
> The variety of your wife's problems makes me think of autoimmune disorder. The thyroid thing could easily be her body attacking itself. The dizziness could be caused by thyroid underproduction. If it's an ongoing problem, you might check for Meniere's disease.
> 
> What I've come to believe about specific health problems is that, the better a person's general health, the better they can deal with the specific problems.
> 
> In my case, inactivity is my worse enemy (other than myself...heh). I never feel better than when I'm on the trail, There is a surprisingly huge psychological component to autoimmune problems. If I'm inactive and I dwell on them, they get worse. My conviction that, "If I stop, I stop" probably comes from my experience with my immune system. My frame of mind has a huge impact on how well I am. I seem to notice that the people who can't hold out for a nine day campout also have the most trouble with depression - not sadness but clinical depression, reduced mental energy.
> 
> I am keeping you two in my prayers.


Thank you for the information. Barbara has been through a huge battery of tests.  Part of the thyroid issue is genetic. She has a family history of it. Both her sisters and her mom had problems. The dizziness is in part thyroid along with vertigo, But we'll mention the Meniere's to the Dr on her next visit.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Aye, the thyroid (actually, any gland) can throw the whole system out. I wonder if that's what's causing the prediabetes. I've been diagnosed with prediabetes three times and, each time, it cleared up in a month. Once it was an allergic reaction to oysters and the other two, it was false positives. The vertigo could easily be caused by the thyroid. 

Maybe they'll get Barbara's thyroid problem under control and all the other problems will disappear.

----------


## Phaedrus

Smoke sent for all!  Chronic conditions are terrible; my dad suffered from many, and I suppose I'm coming up on that age where I'm next.

----------


## crashdive123

Don, check your messages please.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Phaedrus, I'd say "take care of yourself," but that's no fun.

One big reason I have so many chronic problems is that I've fallen off so many mountains, busted my knee scrambling out of rain storms, broken things volunteering, spent 20 years getting 4 hours of sleep a night during the workweek, and was generally brutal to myself, but nobody can say I lived a boring life. I gotta say that I don't regret my aches and pains. I'm still having a blast (ouch!).

----------


## oldsoldier

> Aye, the thyroid (actually, any gland) can throw the whole system out. I wonder if that's what's causing the prediabetes. I've been diagnosed with prediabetes three times and, each time, it cleared up in a month. Once it was an allergic reaction to oysters and the other two, it was false positives. The vertigo could easily be caused by the thyroid. 
> 
> Maybe they'll get Barbara's thyroid problem under control and all the other problems will disappear.


Her "numbers" for the thyroid are back within the supposed normal range. But from what the specialist says that doesn't mean the issue is "fixed"  It's going to be a long term treatment plan. The vertigo may or may not be thyroid related the Drs can't say for sure. But it was diagnosed before the thyroid was. As for the prediabetes again there is a family history of diabetes her Grandmother lost her leg and eyesight to it.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Don, check your messages please.


Will do thanks

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Vertigo is a miserable feeling. Is it constant?

----------


## oldsoldier

> Vertigo is a miserable feeling. Is it constant?


 I'd say about 60% of the time. It really depends on what she's doing. sometimes when she's riding in a car, other times even just getting up and walking.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

(cringe). I get hit three or four times a year. I take a Dramamine, sleep it off, and wake up with a hang-over. A Housemate has two or three episodes a month - seems to be learning to catch it early and fight it off. I doubt if the thyroid problem would be fought off like that. I don't envy your wife and hope her doctors they can get it under control soon.

----------


## oldsoldier

> (cringe). I get hit three or four times a year. I take a Dramamine, sleep it off, and wake up with a hang-over. A Housemate has two or three episodes a month - seems to be learning to catch it early and fight it off. I doubt if the thyroid problem would be fought off like that. I don't envy your wife and hope her doctors they can get it under control soon.


 Thank you Wolf! You nor anyone else here realize how much your prayers and thoughts mean to both Barbara and myself. It's not often one finds such good friends as I/we have here. I feel truly blessed!

----------


## madmax

Sorry for the delay.  We were out of touch.  Prayers sent for both of you.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Sorry for the delay.  We were out of touch.  Prayers sent for both of you.


 Thank you Max

----------


## nell67

> Thank you Wolf! You nor anyone else here realize how much your prayers and thoughts mean to both Barbara and myself. It's not often one finds such good friends as I/we have here. I feel truly blessed!


 The people here are exactly that, Good People. Always, ALWAYS there when there is a need. Maybe not face to face, but as soon as there is a wiff of something out of place in someones life, they step up, and you know they care. I've been there are always they have reached out when I needed someone, or something. Even when I haven't been around much because life has a way of sneaking up on you in a really bad way.  

 At times when I felt like I had nothing left, the mail would run, or the phone would ring and the poor soul on the other end would suffer my ranting and raving and tears and in my case, the ultimate grief, they were there.

 I have faith that the doctors are going to straighten out what you wife is suffering, your updates seem like they may be starting on the right road, and I am fervently praying they have this under control very soon and she is finally feeling herself again soon. The thyroid misbehaving in any fashion can knock you down hard. Then add in one or two other conditions and one would really wish the sun wouldn't some up so you don't have to face the day not feeling like you self anymore.

If I can do anything for your and Barbara, even if it's just being that voice on the other end of the phone, PM me your phone number, or address, I always have my phone, nearby, I am only a couple of ours away, I can come sit with her if you need to take care of errands, just chat, anything. Praying for you both daily.

----------


## oldsoldier

> The people here are exactly that, Good People. Always, ALWAYS there when there is a need. Maybe not face to face, but as soon as there is a wiff of something out of place in someones life, they step up, and you know they care. I've been there are always they have reached out when I needed someone, or something. Even when I haven't been around much because life has a way of sneaking up on you in a really bad way.  
> 
>  At times when I felt like I had nothing left, the mail would run, or the phone would ring and the poor soul on the other end would suffer my ranting and raving and tears and in my case, the ultimate grief, they were there.
> 
>  I have faith that the doctors are going to straighten out what you wife is suffering, your updates seem like they may be starting on the right road, and I am fervently praying they have this under control very soon and she is finally feeling herself again soon. The thyroid misbehaving in any fashion can knock you down hard. Then add in one or two other conditions and one would really wish the sun wouldn't some up so you don't have to face the day not feeling like you self anymore.
> 
> If I can do anything for your and Barbara, even if it's just being that voice on the other end of the phone, PM me your phone number, or address, I always have my phone, nearby, I am only a couple of ours away, I can come sit with her if you need to take care of errands, just chat, anything. Praying for you both daily.


 Thank you Nell It means a lot to us that you care. We are truly blessed

----------


## oldsoldier

Barbara and I want to say THANK YOU to everyone here for all the wonderful replies to my post! We also want to express our heart felt appreciation for the awesome card and Walmart gift card. Rest assured it will be put to good use! When I opened the card today and read it I'm not ashamed to say that it brought tears to my eyes! Barbara looked at me and asked what's "wrong" When I handed it to her she didn't even get half way through and started crying!  She just couldn't understand WHY a group of people that don't even know her would show so much love. I told her that everyone here at WSF are MORE! They aren't a bunch of screen names on some internet forum. That ALL OF YOU AE FAMILY! Although it might not be by blood or marriage. Nobody but family would be there for someone like all of you are!  If I/we can ever do anything for any of you we're there. It has actually given Barbara a good feeling and restored her faith in the good hearts that are out there. We Love all of you and thank God we can call you friends and part of our family.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad the card arrived safely.  You and Barbara are still in our prayers.

----------


## nell67

[QUOTE=oldsoldier;515945]Barbara and I want to say THANK YOU to everyone here for all the wonderful replies to my post! We also want to express our heart felt appreciation for the awesome card and Walmart gift card. Rest assured it will be put to good use! When I opened the card today and read it I'm not ashamed to say that it brought tears to my eyes! Barbara looked at me and asked what's "wrong" When I handed it to her she didn't even get half way through and started crying!  She just couldn't understand WHY a group of people that don't even know her would show so much love. I told her that everyone here at WSF are MORE! They aren't a bunch of screen names on some internet forum. That ALL OF YOU AE FAMILY! Although it might not be by blood or marriage. Nobody but family would be there for someone like all of you are!  If I/we can ever do anything for any of you we're there. It has actually given 

 See what I'm saying?? I've had those tears myself. This IS a family. And they know what's going with you, even when you don't know that they know, and then something comes along that makes you realize that family, no matter how far apart we are knows when something is amiss.

----------


## oldsoldier

Just wanted to take a minute and give everyone an update. Barbara went for a Colonoscopy Thursday. The found some polups (sp?) which they removed. But also ordered a CT scan to check some other things. She had it Friday. They called today and said there were some possible issues with her spleen and adrenial glands and set a MRI for Monday. Will keep you informed. Thanks for your continued prayers

----------


## Rick

I'm keeping her in my prayers, Don. I hope everything turns out okay. Good luck.

----------


## randyt

God Bless you and yours

----------


## crashdive123

Prayers continue Don.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Am also praying.

----------


## oldsoldier

Thanks everyone

----------


## BENESSE

Most fervent prayers for the best outcome and for comfort and peace while you both are going through it.

----------


## el-amigo

Sorry to hear the happenings. I hope everything is going to be fine. Take care!

----------


## Rick

Hey! El Amigo! Glad to see you.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Sorry to hear the happenings. I hope everything is going to be fine. Take care!


Thanks Amigo.  She still has her bad days, and better days. So far they've more or less figured out what's NOT wrong rather than what IS wrong! She had a follow up today and they know it's NOT dementia.  Which really wasn't a possibility on our radar. She has like 6 more appointments  over the next month with different Drs and tests. Next Saturday is another MRI type test and a adrenial (sp?) gland test. A couple days after is a Gall Bladder test. Hopefully............. Once we get her on the road to recovery then I get to have shoulder surgery to remove a Cyst. But it's just a minor in office thing.  But with some good luck and the continued support and prayers of friends and family especially like we have here everything will turn out okay.

----------


## el-amigo

> Hey! El Amigo! Glad to see you.


Hey Rick! Thanks, I am glad to be here.




> Thanks Amigo. She still has her bad days, and better days. So far they've more or less figured out what's NOT wrong rather than what IS wrong! She had a follow up today and they know it's NOT dementia. Which really wasn't a possibility on our radar. She has like 6 more appointments over the next month with different Drs and tests. Next Saturday is another MRI type test and a adrenial (sp?) gland test. A couple days after is a Gall Bladder test. Hopefully............. Once we get her on the road to recovery then I get to have shoulder surgery to remove a Cyst. But it's just a minor in office thing. But with some good luck and the continued support and prayers of friends and family especially like we have here everything will turn out okay.


Keep going, and never give up.

----------


## oldsoldier

UPDATE!!! We think that the Doctor(s) have finally figured out at least part of her problems. They decided to do a Gall bladder test last week. Seems her's is producing zero. So they are going to remove it a week from Tuesday. Dr said that should help her feel a lot better! So keeping my fingers crossed!

----------


## crashdive123

Great news.  Hope all goes well.

----------


## el-amigo

Hope everything goes well.

----------


## Rick

That is good news and they way they do that procedure today is a whole lot easier than it used to be. Prayers are still with her, Don.

----------


## BENESSE

I am SO happy things have taken a good turn and will continue to pray that they keep going that way. God bless!

----------


## el-amigo

How're things going? Do you have news?

----------


## DogMan635

Our family's thoughts and prayers are on you and your wife during this most difficult time for her. We PRAY for healing, that will show the power of God's good works through her. That God will bring along the right Doctor to control what is happening inside her and repair her quickly while providing the strength of spirit to all her caregivers including returning the complete wife to "Oldsoldier". We all ask for Jesus' love we pray for her return to good Health beyond understanding, Amen.

----------


## Phaedrus

That's awesome news!  8 think that's a lap surgery isn't it?

----------


## oldsoldier

> That's awesome news!  8 think that's a lap surgery isn't it?


yes it was.

----------


## oldsoldier

> How're things going? Do you have news?


 Her gallbladder surgery went text book perfect. She was in prep longer than in surgery. Think it took like 45 minutes. She's doing better almost daily. Still has her bad days and gets tired easily sometimes. But not as much as a few weeks ago. We even went to my companies Christmas party last night and danced a little. We haven't done that in a long time.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Our family's thoughts and prayers are on you and your wife during this most difficult time for her. We PRAY for healing, that will show the power of God's good works through her. That God will bring along the right Doctor to control what is happening inside her and repair her quickly while providing the strength of spirit to all her caregivers including returning the complete wife to "Oldsoldier". We all ask for Jesus' love we pray for her return to good Health beyond understanding, Amen.


Thank you Dogman your expression of caring blesses us beyond words. It touches us beyond words that we have such FAMILY as we have here. We pray for the richest blessings for everyone here. We are truly lucky and blessed to have you all.

----------


## Rick

Glad to hear things are doing better. Hope she continues to recover and there are no setbacks. Merry Christmas, Don.

----------


## crashdive123

Outstanding!!!  Merry Christmas.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Glad to hear things are doing better. Hope she continues to recover and there are no setbacks. Merry Christmas, Don.


 Thanks Rick

----------


## oldsoldier

> Outstanding!!!  Merry Christmas.


 Thanks Crash

----------


## el-amigo

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! I hope 2020 will be the year of full recovery.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! I hope 2020 will be the year of full recovery.


 Thanks Amigo

----------

